# Probleme mit Profinet-Kommunikation mit Sinamics Drives



## Januar (19 November 2015)

Guten Tag, geehrte Damen und Herren.

Ich habe in einem Projekt ein Problem. Ich möchte von einer CPU317 über Profinet auf zwei Sinamics G120 zugreifen.
Allerdings wird mir ständig ein Busfehler angezeigt (siehe Screenshot im Anhang). Woran könnte das liegen?

Die Step7-interne Hilfe ist erstaunlich unhilfreich. Die Leitungen sind angeschlossen (am Scalance sichtbar).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Januar


----------



## truga (19 November 2015)

Könntest du Infos zu den Einstellungen zur Verfügung stellen? 
Gruß truga


----------



## Januar (19 November 2015)

Welche Einstellungen wären da genau nötig?
Ich arbeite noch nicht allzu lange mit FUs, daher kann ich grad nicht sagen, welche am hilfreichsten wären.

Grüße


----------



## truga (19 November 2015)

Ein Screenshot auf der die verwendete GSD Datei gezeigt wird, in der Hardwarekonfig Doppelklick auf das Gerät.
Zweitens die Einstellungen von Profinet, Doppelklick auf dein Profinetnetz an dem die Geräte angeschlossen sind. Hier sind die Einstellungen zur Aktualisierungsrate interessant.


----------



## Januar (20 November 2015)

Guten Morgen.

Hier hab ich mal die ganzen Infos abgelichtet. Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## ChristophD (20 November 2015)

Hi,

Welche Kabel detzt du ein und welche Stecker?
Hast du bei den Eigenschaften der Schnittstellen was besonderes eingestellt bezüglich der Übertragunsrate?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Januar (20 November 2015)

Bei den Einstellungen hab ich eigentlich nicht rumgespielt. Bisher hat es immer gereicht, das IO-System anzulegen und mit den Standard-Einstellungen zu betreiben.
Die Leitungen, die eingebaut sind, stammen alle aus einer Kiste mit der Aufschrift "Ethernet Patch". Das müsste demnach auch passen.


----------



## ChristophD (20 November 2015)

das hoffe ich mal das das passt, aber die Meldung das die Baudrate nicht geeignet ist für Profinet lässt mich da was anderes vermuten.
Hasdt du online mal geschaut bei der Diagnose in HWConfig welche Baudrate da genau ermittelt und eingestellt wurde?


----------



## Januar (20 November 2015)

Bei der Suche sind wir auf folgende Fehlermeldung gestoßen:


----------



## truga (20 November 2015)

Hallo Januar,

ChristophD meinte bestimmt die Einstellungen der Schnittstelle, schau mal die Schnittstellenparameter des Gerätes an an dem die FU´s angeschlossen sind. Dort müsste etwas stehen wie "100Mbit/s FD".


----------



## ChristophD (20 November 2015)

Hast du namen und IP Adressen der Geräte überprüft das die stimmen?
Ansonsten würde ich weiterhin tippen das irgendwie die Kabel hier ein Problem sein könnten.
Ist der Busfehler permanent oder gibt es auch Zustände wo alles läuft und keine Busstörung ansteht?


----------



## Januar (20 November 2015)

Sowas haben wir auch gefunden:


EDIT: Die Adressen stimmen soweit, lässt sich soweit auch alles anpingen. Der Busfehler liegt permanent an, zumindest blinkt die Fehler-LED regelmäßig und die CPU zeigt einen permanenten Sammelfehler an.


----------



## truga (20 November 2015)

Ist eventuell am Controller die IRT Funktion eingestellt?


----------



## ChristophD (20 November 2015)

IP sind das eine wie sieht es mit den Gerätenamen aus?
Kannst du mal die Gerätediagnose der CPU öffnen und dann den Diagnosepuffer abspeichern und komplett hier einhängen?


----------



## Januar (20 November 2015)

Okay, es lag wirklich an den Gerätenamen -.-

Die wurden eigentlich über "Ethernet-Teilnehmer bearbeiten" zusammen mit der IP-Adresse eingestellt. Dass die in der HW-Konfig dann auch noch übernommen werden müssen, kam mir dann nicht in den Sinn.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Senator42 (21 Mai 2017)

Habe da auch Probleme:

der gerätename ist in der HW-Konfig gross geschrieben, in der diagnose bzw. onlineansicht aber klein.
andere geräte sind auch alle klein "geworden" , funktionieren aber.

jedenfalls sind bei mir die E/A-Adressen von der CPU nicht erreichbar.
Der sinamics wirde von einer fremdfa. parametriert.  kann man da viel falsch machen ?
der Ping geht auch nur an der unteren LAN buchse.  ab den oberen gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Mai 2017)

Großschreibung ist bei den Gerätenamen eigentlich nicht erlaubt. Step7 5.5 erlaubt die Eingabe aber, und ich meine das PG überträgt beim Taufen auch die Großbuchstaben.
Ich hatte damit schon einmal Probleme, weil wenn sich ein wirklich Profinet-konform verhält, dann kommt keine Kommunikation zustande. Die meisten sind aber auf diesen Siemens-Bug ausgelegt, und konvertieren intern dann auf Kleinbuchstaben.

Ich würde mich an die Norm halten, auch wenn Step7 eine andere Eingabe zulässt:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109479552


----------



## ChristophD (22 Mai 2017)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Habe da auch Probleme:
> 
> der gerätename ist in der HW-Konfig gross geschrieben, in der diagnose bzw. onlineansicht aber klein.
> andere geräte sind auch alle klein "geworden" , funktionieren aber.
> ...



Hi

was meinst du mit den oberen Buchsen? Die auf der Oberseite der CU oder die an der Front in der Nähe des 24V Steckers?
Welche CU hast du (CU320-2 PN oder CU320-2 DP)

Telegramkonfiguration stimmt in HWCOnfig und CU überein?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Senator42 (25 Mai 2017)

ChristophD schrieb:


> was meinst du mit den oberen Buchsen? Die auf der Oberseite der CU oder die an der Front in der Nähe des 24V Steckers?
> Welche CU hast du (CU320-2 PN oder CU320-2 DP)



a)  Was ist ein  "CU" ?

b) "was meinst du mit den oberen Buchsen? Die auf der Oberseite"  Ja oben.

c) "Welche CU hast du (CU320-2 PN oder CU320-2 DP)"   Sinamics 120S   (Profinet I/O)

d)  Aktueller Stand:
Gerätename nun in kleinbuchstaben
Konfiguration geändert  vom Typ "Vector" auf einen anderen, weis jetzt nicht welchen
Telegramm 111 geblieben
E/A Adressen sind nun an der SPS (Online-Konfig-Diagnose)  sichtbar.
Fehlermeldung:  "Wartungsanforderung"  CPU-LED "MAINT" ist ein
Fehlermeldung am Sinamics: Nummer weis ich jetzt nicht,    Bedeutung : Motordaten stimmen (noch) nicht
Motor z.Zt. noch nicht angeschlossen,  kommt später.


----------



## ChristophD (25 Mai 2017)

CU = Control Unit
Buchsen auf der Oberseite sind Drive-CLiQ Buchsen, da werden die Leistungsteile, Einspeisungen, Sensormodule und Terminalmodule angeschlossen, aber keine Ethernet Kommunikation, sind zwar RJ45 dienen aber nur der Antriebsinternen Kommunikation und PC kann daran nicht angeschlossen werden
Wenn du nicht mal weißt was für ein Gerät davor dir ist und wenn ich die anderen Antworten zu den Fragen noch lese würde ich dir raten: "Hol jemanden dazu der was davon versteht!"
Sorry aber die Antworten von dir sind höflich ausgedrückt einfach unzureichend!
Änderungen des Antriebstype in was auch immer , nun da sollte man schon wissen was man tut.
Ohne Motor ist auch nicht fein , weil dadurch einfach die IBN des Systems nicht abgeschlossen werden kann, gerade wenn es ein DQ Motor (Motor mit Drive-CliQ Interface) ist weil da alle Motordaten aus dem elektronischen Typschild ausgelesen werden.

Hilfreich wären auch die konkret anstehenden Meldungen und Alarme um genau sagen zu können in welche Richtung das geht.
Telegrammänderungen sind auch mit Vorsicht durchzuführen das muss man sowohl in HWConfig der CPU als auch im Antrieb konsistent durchführen!


----------



## Senator42 (25 Mai 2017)

> "Hol jemanden dazu der was davon versteht!"


*Dort ist ja schon ein "Experte".*
Und genau dieser hat die PN (Ethernet) - Leitung oben angeschlossen, wo kein Ping zustande kam.

Ich soll   "eigentlich"  nur Zielposition, Geschw., Beschl. und Start in einen DB schreiben und warten bis angekommen.
Mehr nicht !

Sry dass ich mich so schwammig ausdrückte.


----------



## Fabpicard (25 Mai 2017)

Das scheint ja so, als ob der G120 noch fast Fabrikneu wäre...
https://support.industry.siemens.co...s-pn-cu240s-pn-f?lc=de-WW&pn=6SL32440BA201FA0
Hier der Link zum Handbuch - Getting Started
https://support.industry.siemens.co...s-pn-cu240s-pn-f?lc=de-WW&pn=6SL32440BA201FA0
Hier der Link zum Handbuch für die CU

Da sollten die ersten 830 deiner Fragen drin beantwortet sein 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## ChristophD (26 Mai 2017)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Das scheint ja so, als ob der G120 noch fast Fabrikneu wäre...
> https://support.industry.siemens.co...s-pn-cu240s-pn-f?lc=de-WW&pn=6SL32440BA201FA0
> Hier der Link zum Handbuch - Getting Started
> https://support.industry.siemens.co...s-pn-cu240s-pn-f?lc=de-WW&pn=6SL32440BA201FA0
> ...



Hi ,
weiß nicht ob ihm mit dem CU240 G120 Handbüchern viel geholfen ist bei einem S120 CU320-2 System 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Fabpicard (26 Mai 2017)

Im Eingangspost geht es noch um den G120 und in Beitrag Nr. 5 hat er einen Screenshot mit der Bestellnummer passend zu den Handbüchern 

Deshalb hab ich die ja für ihn rausgesucht, was ja auch nur 3 Minuten gedauert hat 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## ChristophD (28 Mai 2017)

wir sind aber seit Post #16 bei einem anderen Benutzer mit einer anderen Anlage und anderen Geräten


----------



## Fabpicard (28 Mai 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis... Doof wenn jemand ähnliche Probleme hat, aber mit fast völlig anderer Hardware und das dann in einem Thema 

Dann warten wir doch einfach, bis Senator42 uns die Siemens-Nummern von seiner verwendeten Hardware bereitstellt, damit man auch gezielt auf seine Fragen antworten kann...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Senator42 (29 Mai 2017)

Die  E/A  seh ich ja bereits.
Am Mittwoch ist der Fachmann für den Sinamics S120 wieder da. Dann werden wir den Datenaustausch testen.
Am Samstag kommt der Motor, Incr.Geber und Laserdistanz dran.


----------



## Senator42 (17 Juni 2017)

Wochen später kam ein anderer "experte".  
Die Verbindung geht.

Aber die Positionierung schwingt am Ziel noch 3 Sekunden bis das Ziel endgültig erreicht ist.
Der experte findet nicht die richtige Parametereinstellung am Sinamics 120S .

Mit welchen Tips kann ich (von euch) unterstützen?


----------



## zako (17 Juni 2017)

Poste mal Deine Konfigmasken
Mechanik Dynamikwerte 
Welcher Motor und Trägheit
Reglereinstellungen
Ist die Vorsteuerung auf 100 Prozent?


----------

